# 举头三尺有神明



## faithhest

大家好！
中国人常说，“举头三尺有神明”，有谁知道英文怎么翻译更贴切，能让外国人更容易明白，谢谢！


----------



## NewAmerica




----------



## faithhest

NewAmerica，谢谢你的回复，watch over的意思是照看、看管、保护的意思，我理解“举头三尺有神明”主要是说“老天爷在看着你，别做坏事”这个方向的意思，如果翻译为 God is watching you above 或者God is watching three feet above you. 你觉得怎么样？或者你有什么better choice呢？谢谢！


----------



## brofeelgood

God is always watching over you: 上帝一直在守护着你。

这个比较贴切:
*Proverbs 15:3* The eyes of the LORD are everywhere, keeping watch on the wicked and the good.


----------



## diegoclegane

God knows.

God sees everything.

God is the witness.

类似于人在做天在看


----------



## Skatinginbc

faithhest said:


> God is watching three feet above you. 你觉得怎么样？


_God is watching_ (you from three feet above).


----------



## NewAmerica

faithhest said:


> NewAmerica，谢谢你的回复，watch over的意思是照看、看管、保护的意思，我理解“举头三尺有神明”主要是说“老天爷在看着你，别做坏事”这个方向的意思，如果翻译为 God is watching you above 或者God is watching three feet above you. 你觉得怎么样？或者你有什么better choice呢？谢谢！



取决于语境。在强调博爱的上帝语境下，该句意为上帝之爱无处不在；在强调惩罚性上帝的语境下，该句意为上帝的监督无所不在。

  用 "*God sees all*" 来表达“举头三尺有神明”，老外一看就心领神会。


----------



## NewAmerica

brofeelgood said:


> God is always watching over you: 上帝一直在守护着你。



   No. It depends on context.




brofeelgood said:


> 这个比较贴切:
> *Proverbs 15:3* The eyes of the LORD are everywhere, keeping watch on the wicked and the good.



  If so, why not simply use "God's eye is always on you"?  Succinct and accurate.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> _God is watching_ (you from three feet above).



 Wow, that sounds creepy,oppressive enough and will give native English speakers chills and make them shudder.


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝天謝地，舉頭三尺有神明 (God has been watching), 多年的燒香拜佛，終於求得了個奇蹟.

舉頭三尺有神明 (God is watching), 他這樣做，終會遭報應.


NewAmerica said:


> why not simply use "God's eye is always on you"?


Like the Eye of Sauron on top of the Dark Tower.


----------



## brofeelgood

NewAmerica said:


> No. It depends on context.


I based it on the book you'd cited. It's a book about God being '_always there -- listening to your prayers, loving you unconditionally, and guiding you along the path of life_'.



NewAmerica said:


> If so, why not simply use "God's eye is always on you"?  Succinct and accurate.


Quoting from the Bible usually provides for a more impressive argument.  The quote has a cautionary tone to it, as does yours. Both quotes would satisfy the requirements of the TS.


----------



## faithhest

非常感谢大家的回复，从大家的回复中，我知道了好几种表达，恩，可以根据不同的语境来确定用哪一个更贴切，谢谢！


----------

